# I dont trust my husband with money gambling.



## denkar (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi. This is the first time for me. My husband is a drinker and gambler. We have a row and he either drinks himself silly or he goes off in a huff. I find him in a Casino. He dont like work and relies on my pension mostly, unless he gets some work. He bets in betting shops as well. I put money in his bank when he said he wanted security as I had kicked him out before.He promised he would never touch it but of course he has been gambling that as well. I went through his pockets and found a lot of the 
money and he was angry. I put the money back in my bank whilst he was sleeping in the day. He went and got a job where he said he might have to stay there at night because of the shifts! He asked me to pick him up at midnight 1 evening and gave me some money I had lent him for cigarettes. He said he had been paid. I didnt trust him and again had a look in his jacket. Again he had a lot of money. I asked him when he got up how much did he earn and he was so angry and accused me of looking in his jacket. Yes I was wrong but how can I ever trust him. He lies so much.I asked him where did he get this money from and he said Cocaine.I kicked him out.Dont know if he lied or not as it was the 1st time he had said this.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Time to set boundaries and consequences or he will keep on. First off stop helping to enable him, by that I mean stop putting money in his band account . You're adding to the problem. 

If this is truly a problem for you, give him a ultimatium but make sure you follow through on what you say. Tell him you would like for him to get help for his habits, if he refuses, then pack your bags and leave. 

Get yourself into some local alanon support groups, and check and see if there is one for gambling as well.


----------



## bobby5 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am a gambler. I have not had a bet in a long time but I remember all the pain i caused and suffered. You cant trust him while he is gambling. No matter how he loves you he will lie to enable him to continue the distraction of gambling. He certainly can not be trusted with money.


----------

